# 8' stainless Airflo salt spreader dual electric



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

3 year old Airflo electric salter with new harness and Karrier controller. salter has dual electric motors and runs great. conveyor chain is clean and runs smooth. it is a short chute. This was a back up for my salters for the past two years and has not seen much action. salter has been fluid filmed and chains were lubrisealed and the end of each season. controller is the upgraded carrier control salter can be loaded at my yard. was quoted $5465 for a new one.

$3200 pick up in 07704. Text or pm 732 241 4774

Will add pics tonight


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Price drop to 3k


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

The karrier controller is the way to go, I had to upgrade mine from that junk idea Air-Flo put in there.
Guys it a great salter with that controller


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

here are the pics, 2 poeple came to look at it and wanted it but wanted a payment plan....


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

With NJ snow or lack of might be a hard sell 
Bump for a great salter


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Heard mark o is in the market for an electric spreader


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

price drop $2500 come get it out of my yard!!!!


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

Do you still have it


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Sold


----------



## Rw888 (Dec 19, 2017)

Justinrandall83 said:


> Do you still have it


I have one just like it. Bought it with a f450 Mason dump I just bought. I'd let it go for 2k obo


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Rw888 said:


> I have one just like it. Bought it with a f450 Mason dump I just bought. I'd let it go for 2k obo


Where are you located?


----------



## Rw888 (Dec 19, 2017)

North jersey Kearny, nj


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

always easier to get interest with a couple of pics, also would be best to start your own for sale post as when things are sold the mods like to close the thread


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Rw888 said:


> North jersey Kearny, nj


Text me some picks of it. I have someone looking for another one


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

im interested too, post some pics of it on here


----------

